# I'm new here and new build



## Manninge (Jul 4, 2014)

Firstly I wanted to say I'm very excited about joining this forum and I hope that it's as good as I've been told. 

I picked up this half finished little boat up from my grandparents a while back and now that school is out for the Summer I thought fixing it up would be a great idea. It is a small little boat curved at both ends and is made of plywood coated I'm fiberglass. All I've done to it so far is sand the wood and make it a little cleaner. I'm planning on sanding down the external fiberglass and replacing it as well as reprinting the inside of the boat. I've currently run into two possible problems: both ends are pointed so how do I mount a rudder? And there's no bracket for a sail or a sail so I don't know how much sail I need and how to mount it. Here are some pictures:


----------



## Manninge (Jul 4, 2014)

Pic 1


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

What you have there is called a pirogue or a flat bottom canoe. most common in the deep south. Sometimes they are called dories (wrongly) 
Also if that is the sail laying there it looks like it was used like a sailboard (stand and hold the sail using body weight to steer and sail. 









This company specializes in them. Cajun Pirogue Boat Kit Photos

To mount a rudder on a canoe or double ended type boat you need rudder fittings called pintles and grudeons or strap type pintles









It must be heavy with glass on it. Glass was probably not needed for a plywood boat.

Hope this helps!


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

The boat is a double ender (pointy at both ends)

I googled for you
https://www.google.no/search?q=doub...8ygP_5YLQBw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=1017

Small open Scandinavian double-enders


----------



## Manninge (Jul 4, 2014)

thanks for the advice guys. Rudder attachments down now and now i only need a rough square foot of sail estimate. think a sunfish sail would work?
also the boat is surprisingly light, i can lift it with one arm( one point resting on ground)


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

around 45 sq ft would be good


----------



## Westsailforever (Jul 9, 2014)

Double ender ? You Sir are a Westsailor .


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

Westsailforever said:


> Double ender ? You Sir are a Westsailor .


??


----------

